# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Samesoule Galaxy Teub
Gustave Le Con, auteur immortel de la "psychologie des moules", a eu cette magnifique phrase "le véritable artiste crée, même en copiant". Mais, vous le savez, la loi et la justice fustige le copieur, qu'il soit un véritable artiste ou pas, à un point tel, d'ailleurs, que les photocopieurs sont interdits dans tous les greffes de France. 
 Dernier exemple en date de cette intransigeance judiciaire : Samsung continue de perdre des batailles judiciaires contre Apple, qui l'accuse d'avoir copié, pour fabriquer son Galaxy Tab et ses smartphones, des brevets qu'elle avait déposés pour l'ipad et l'iphone. 
 Samsung, après avoir essuyé une interdiction de vendre sa tablette, dans toute l'Europe, suite à une décision d'un juge allemand, a certes réussi à faire juger que cette interdiction se limiterait au territoire schleu, mais un tribunal de La Haye, également saisi par Apple, a prononcé à son tour une interdiction européenne concernant cette fois trois Smartphones. Du coup Samsung  s'est trouvée frappée de la même prohibition sur le territoire australien et doit affronter des procédures au Japon, aux USA etc.
 Bref, c'est mal embarqué pour Samsung. Mais ce n'est pas  uniquement pour se moquer de nos amis sud coréens que je vous parle de ces affaires. Non, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est que chaque site web qui en parle, glisse que, tant dans les procédures allemande, que néerlandaise, Apple aurait présenté des fausses pièces , savoir : des photographies comparatives truquées entre les produits de chaque firme. Il semblerait qu’Apple ait redimensionné les Smartphones et le Galaxy tab de Samsung pour qu'ils aient l'exacte même taille que les produits à la pomme.
 Aussitôt ce fut un tollé : les internautes et les journalistes de hurler comme quoi on trompe la justice, que Apple, c'est tous des voleurs etc.
 Alors, faisons une petite mise au point.
 En Droit français, (et c'est la même chose dans tous les Tribunaux d'Europe), c’est à celui qui se prévaut de faits qui lui porteraient préjudice qu’il revient d'apporter la preuve de ses allégations (article 1315 du Code civil et 9 du Code de procédure civile). Et pour ce faire, la preuve est libre, c'est à dire que l'on choisit  les pièces que l'on souhaite communiquer au Juge. 
 Vous imaginez bien que, souvent, on ne communique pas qu’une seule pièce, mais plusieurs dizaines, lesquelles constituent un faisceau d'indices tendant à prouver que vous avez raison. Et, vous vous en doutez, si certains de ces documents sont très importantes, d'autres, par contre, se révèlent fort peu utiles. 
 En matière de brevets, ce qui compte, c'est d''apporter la preuve que vous êtes bien le déposant du brevet dont vous invoquez la titularité. Ensuite il vous faudra établir ce que dit précisément  le brevet  et démontrer que celui que vous avez assigné le copie illégalement. C’est ce que,  manifestement, Apple a réussi à le faire. 
 En revanche, la photographie présentant les produits, communiquée au Juge, n'a qu'une importance infime. Ce n'est pas sur cette pièce que le magistrat va juger l'affaire.
 Alors, et même à considérer que les photographies sont retouchées pour renforcer l'illusion de produits identiques, et même si Samsung plaide que c'est un vrai scandale, le Juge ne peut pas débouter Apple pour cette raison. Au mieux, il écartera la pièce, comme non probante ; mais c'est tout !
 Ce n'est pas parce que Apple présente une photographie retouchée qu'un Juge peut lui refuser le droit de protéger ses brevets ou que ça donne, pour le dire autrement, le droit à Samsung de violer les brevets d'Apple.
 Alors, oui, ce n'est pas joli, joli, mais il ne faut pas perdre la mesure de la réalité judiciaire et ne pas écrire que le Juge a donné raison sur de fausses pièces.
 C'est juste inexact.

 Gustave Le Con, auteur immortel de la "psychologie des moules", a eu cette magnifique phrase "le véritable artiste crée, même en copiant". Mais, vous le savez, la loi et la justice fustigent le copieur, qu'il soit un véritable artiste ou pas, à un point tel, d'ailleurs, que les photocopieurs sont interdits dans tous les greffes de France. 
 Dernier exemple en date de cette intransigeance judiciaire : Samsung continue de perdre des batailles judiciaires contre la société Apple, qui l'accuse d'avoir copié, pour fabriquer son Galaxy Tab et ses smartphones, des brevets qu'elle avait déposés pour l'iPad et l'iPhone. 

Samsung, après avoir essuyé une interdiction de vendre sa tablette dans toute l'Europe, suite à une décision d'un juge allemand, a certes réussi à faire juger que cette interdiction se limiterait au territoire schleu, mais un tribunal de La Haye, également saisi par Apple, a prononcé à son tour une interdiction européenne concernant cette fois trois smartphones. Du coup, Samsung s'est trouvée frappée de la même prohibition sur le territoire australien et doit affronter des procédures au Japon, aux Etats-Unis, etc.

Bref, c'est mal embarqué pour Samsung. Mais ce n'est pas uniquement pour se moquer de nos amis Sud-Coréens que je vous parle de ces affaires. Non, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est que chaque site web qui en parle, glisse que, tant dans les procédures allemande que néerlandaise, Apple aurait présenté des fausses pièces, à savoir : des photographies comparatives truquées entre les produits de chaque firme. Il semblerait qu’Apple ait redimensionné les smartphones et le Galaxy Tab de Samsung pour qu'ils aient l'exacte même taille que les produits à la pomme.

Aussitôt ce fut un tollé : les internautes et les journalistes de hurler comme quoi on trompe la justice, que Apple, c'est tous des voleurs, etc.

Alors, faisons une petite mise au point.
 En Droit français, (et c'est la même chose dans tous les Tribunaux d'Europe), c’est à celui qui se prévaut de faits qui lui porteraient préjudice qu’il revient d'apporter la preuve de ses allégations (article 1315 du Code civil et 9 du Code de procédure civile). Et pour ce faire, la preuve est libre, c'est-à-dire que l'on choisit les pièces qu'on souhaite communiquer au Juge. 
 Vous imaginez bien que, souvent, on ne communique pas qu’une seule pièce, mais plusieurs dizaines, lesquelles constituent un faisceau d'indices tendant à prouver que vous avez raison. Et, vous vous en doutez, si certains de ces documents sont très importants, d'autres, par contre, se révèlent fort peu utiles. 
 En matière de brevets, ce qui compte, c'est d'apporter la preuve que vous êtes bien le déposant du brevet dont vous invoquez la titularité. Ensuite, il vous faudra établir ce que dit précisément le brevet et démontrer que celui que vous avez assigné le copie illégalement. C’est ce que, manifestement, Apple a réussi à faire. 
 En revanche, la photographie présentant les produits, communiquée au Juge, n'a qu'une importance infime. Ce n'est pas sur cette pièce que le magistrat va juger l'affaire.

Alors, et même à considérer que les photographies sont retouchées pour renforcer l'illusion de produits identiques, et même si Samsung plaide que c'est un vrai scandale, le Juge ne peut pas débouter Apple pour cette raison. Au mieux, il écartera la pièce, comme non probante ; mais c'est tout !
 Ce n'est pas parce que Apple présente une photographie retouchée qu'un Juge peut lui refuser le droit de protéger ses brevets ou que ça donne, pour le dire autrement, le droit à Samsung de violer les brevets d'Apple.
 Alors, oui, ce n'est pas joli, joli, mais il ne faut pas perdre la mesure de la réalité judiciaire et ne pas écrire que le Juge a donné raison sur de fausses pièces.
 C'est juste inexact.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## xheyther

En attendant on attend toujours que le juge allemand nous explique quels sont les autres design possible pour une tablette qui ne seront pas rectangulaires, plats et fins.

Non parce que c'est bien gentil mais bon, je ne veux pas de tablette boule (une boulette ?) moi !

:troll:

----------


## Gahudahu

Quoi? Ca m'etonne, il n'y aurait donc pas de repercussions a se pointer et fournir au tribunal des "faux"? Ca revient pourtant a essayer de tromper la justice, par extension a mentir, non?

PS: Stop a l'expression "juste", ce n'est tout simplement pas francais scregneugneu!

----------


## Akajouman

Je suis d'accord avec au dessus. 

Et puis Apple quoi. Un nouvel argument contre la vente de la SGT (ça ressemble à CGT tiens !  ::w00t:: ), c'est que les ventes de Samsung vont diminuer les ventes de l'iPad.  ::O:  Nan mais sérieusement ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non parce que ce n'est pas un faux comme le serait une fausse facture ou une lettre avec une signature contrefaite, c'est _juste_ un document avec des images redimensionnées.

C'est là où les journalistes et les internautes doivent se calmer: Apple ne produit pas de faux en justice, c'est _juste_ inexact de dire ça. 

Ensuite, le problème n'est pas de savoir comment une tablette concurrente à l'ipad pourrait ne pas lui ressembler. C'est un problème de brevet. Si Samsung considère que le brevet a été accordée à tort, elle pourrait tenter une procédure. Mais en l'état, Apple a des brevets déposés et une société ne peut pas s'amuser à les copier sans risquer de se faire taper sur les doigts. Sinon, à quoi servirait un brevet ?

----------


## xheyther

Je pensais que justement ce n'était pas un brevet mais juste une sorte de design déposé ?

----------


## Gahudahu

> c'est _juste_ un document 
> [...]
> c'est _juste_ inexact de dire ça.


 :^_^: 

ok, je comprends la distinction entre image modifiee et "faux". Toutefois, il y'a quand meme volonte de tromper, d'induire en erreur. si le juge est une quiche et n'y connait rien, ca peux passer quand meme, non peut etre? Ca me parait hallucinant que ce ne soit pas reprehensible. Sinon la prochaine fois que je me prends un feu rouge, j'amene un 'toshop de mon tableau de bord  ::|:

----------


## deathdigger

> En attendant on attend toujours que le juge allemand nous explique quels sont les autres design possible pour une tablette qui ne seront pas rectangulaires, plats et fins.
> 
> Non parce que c'est bien gentil mais bon, je ne veux pas de tablette boule (une boulette ?) moi !
> 
> :troll:


Je pense (sans avoir suivi l'affaire), que ce qui a fait tiquer Apple, c'est surtout l'OS.
Ma femme a un samsung, les icônes et la façon dont le menu se comporte sont similaires à 99% avec ceux d'Apple.

----------


## xheyther

Dans la décision est fait explicitement mention du design :
"le design minimaliste d’Apple n’est pas la seule solution technique pour faire une tablette. D’autres designs sont possibles" (source: Tom's Hardware).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> ok, je comprends la distinction entre image modifiee et "faux". Toutefois, il y'a quand meme volonte de tromper, d'induire en erreur. si le juge est une quiche et n'y connait rien, ca peux passer quand meme, non peut etre? Ca me parait hallucinant que ce ne soit pas reprehensible. Sinon la prochaine fois que je me prends un feu rouge, j'amene un 'toshop de mon tableau de bord


Mais tu peux !! Le juge écartera probablement cette pièce comme non probante (parce que c'est, ce qu'on appelle, une pièce à soi-même) et cela ne t'aura pas servi à grand chose, mais tu ne risquera pas la prison ! 

Il faut bien distinguer à nouveau le vrai "faux" (à nouveau, une fausse facture, un document faussement signé etc...) et ça, c'est répréhensible, du faux "faux", un document que vous faites vous même mais qui n'implique aucune falsification d'un document officiel, genre comptable ou autre.

Tiens, une anecdote savoureuse; même deux allez, soyons fous:

- dans une de mes affaires, que le contrat communiqué par mon adversaire, qui le liait à une autre partie qui n'était pas au procès était un faux, dans la mesure où il était bourré d'anachronismes. Il était signé d'une année N, en faisait référence à des évènements qui se sont déroulés aux années N+2, +3 et jusqu'à +5 ! En fait, le document était un montage fait à l'arrache entre plusieurs autres documents ce qui expliquait les anachronismes. Bon, le juge m'a évidemment donné raison, mais l'adversaire n'est pas partie en taule. En revanche, le juge était très énervé de ce genre de manoeuvres et lui a collé un bon gros article 700 (à ma demande évidemment) afin de le "punir". 

- Il y a fort longtemps, un de mes confrères avaient eu l'ingénieuse idée de faire des fausses jurisprudences. C'était au début d'internet et le coquin avait eu l'idée d'imprimer des jurisprudences sur legifrance et de les modifier pour leur faire dire ce qu'il avait envie pour servir sa cause. Il a fait ça sur de nombreuses affaires, jusqu'à ce qu'un jour, il plaide devant un juge et il soulève une jurisprudence ancienne, qu'il avait trafiquée, mais il ignorait que cette jurisprudence avait été rendue par une juridiction à laquelle ce même juge appartenait à l'époque ! Le magistrat, étonné de ne pas se rappeler avoir jugé de cette manière, a contacté le greffe et fait des recherches et a retrouvé la décision de justice en question et découvre donc que celle communiquée par le confrère a été trafiquée. L'ordre des avocats a été saisi et, enquête faite, il a été prouvé que le confrère trichait régulièrement de la sorte. Dans ce cas, il a été radié. C'est beaucoup plus grave que de communiquer un collage de contrats.

Alors dans le cas d'apple, vous imaginez....ce n'est pas bien grave.

---------- Post added at 12h06 ---------- Previous post was at 12h03 ----------

Encore une précision: maquiller un peu des pièces à soi même comme le fait Apple ne peut pas, comme je le disais, lui faire perdre son affaire, puisque le coeur de la procédure, c'est de savoir si Apple a protégé ses droits (par des brevets ou de la propriété intellectuelle en général) et si Samsung les viole. 

En revanche, trichouiller comme ça, ça peut énerver le juge et ce n'est pas très bon. D'expérience, il vaut mieux être très carré face à un juge. Mais on ne peut pas dire non plus, comme je le lis sur certains sites, que la justice a statué sur "des faux communiqués par apple". c'est faux.

----------


## Marclor

Mouais n'empêche que samsung ne s'est jamais caché de vouloir imiter le design apple, et je les comprends! Pour gagner des parts de marché il faut faire des trucs qui marchent, le problème c'est que violer une centaine de brevets pour ça, faut pas s'étonner de se faire trainer en justice partout...Et pire, se faire passer pour une victime en faisant le buzz sur LE internet c'est bidon.

----------


## Teto

> En revanche, trichouiller comme ça, ça peut énerver le juge et ce n'est pas très bon. D'expérience, il vaut mieux être très carré face à un juge. Mais on ne peut pas dire non plus, comme je le lis sur certains sites, que la justice a statué sur "des faux communiqués par apple". c'est faux.


J'allais l'écrire. Le problème ici, est que si Apple était sûr à 100% de ses droits, pourquoi alors trafiquer des photos ?
- Ils sont tellement arrogants qu'ils ont envie de prendre les juges pour des co... imbéciles ?
- Ou bien ce sont eux les imbéciles qui ne savent pas que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ?

----------


## Gahudahu

::O:  Merci GMB, c'est edifiant; je ne pensais pas qu'on pouvait sciemment se foutre de la gueule d'un juge comme ca sans avoir "trop" a craindre. D'ailleurs dans l'affaire qui nous interesse, sais tu si le juge a mal reagi (au sens emotionnel) aux documents bidouilles, ou bien est-ce ce type de filouterie monnaie courante et du coup s'est il contente de les ecarter de maniere blasee?

Sur le fond, je trouve que rien ne ressemble plus a une tablette qu'une autre tablette... 

Apple ne jouit deja pas d'un capital sympathie enorme, pas sur que ca leur fasse du bien ces operations de patent troll.

----------


## Nono

> Mais, vous le savez, la loi et la justice fustige le copieur, qu'il soit un véritable artiste ou pas, à un point tel, d'ailleurs, que les photocopieurs sont interdits dans tous les greffes de France.


popopop ! Qu'est ce tu nous wacontes là ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

Oh grand maitre, explique moi juste en quoi il est normal qu'apple puisse deposé un brevet sur un truc qu'ils n'ont pas inventé!!!!!!
Apple n'a inventé ni le smartphone, ni la tablette, ni la pomme d'ailleurs.
Ils auraient été les premiers sur ces crénaux, je veux bien, mais c'est loin d'être le cas. Là ils attaquent sur le disgn. OK. Mais sincèrement, qu'est ce qui peux bien ressembler le plus à une tablette qu'une tablette? 
Apres, pour le galaxy S et un iphone 3gs, je suis d'accord, c'est quand mm un peu trop ressemblant, mais bon, les chinois font des clones d'itruc, voir d'apple store et j'entends pas apple la ramener tant que ça la dessus.....................
Apres, pour l'histoire des pièces fournis par Apple, certes, ils peuvent fournir les preuves qu'ils veulent, mais bon, ça reste de mauvaise fois et ça décridibilise leurs plaintes.

Ca me rappele un ami médecin généraliste, qui a été accusé par une patiente d'attouchement, mais qui est retourné le voir 26 fois apres son dépot de plainte, alors que bon, elle avait largement le choix d'aller ailleurs, ce qui a , en plus d'autres trucs abracadabrantesque, faire dire au juge que c'etait une grosse mytho.................

----------


## Orhin

Comme a dit GMB plus haut le débat sur l'abusivité des brevets d'apple est une autre histoire. Pour l'instant Samsung viole en partie ces derniers, ils ont été jugés pour ça.

----------


## Super Cookies

Non seulement ça mais un projet de loi vient d'être voté aux USA (ne reste plus qu'à Obama d'approuver), celui-ci stipule que "le brevet ne sera plus accordé à la première personne qui invente, mais à la première personne qui enregistre son invention", plus quelques autres trucs.
Donc Jaragorn_99, même si dans le futur Apple n'invente mais dépose, ils auront d'autant plus le droit de demander réparations sur les brevets déposées (même si ils ne seront pas à l'origine de l'invention).

----------


## Sysco

Ouai de mauvaise fois je ne sais pas vous ne savez pas si cette pièce n’était pas là pour démontrer que sur une brochure publicitaire il serait  facile de faire passer une tablette samsung pour une iphone. 

Ensuite peux importe qui a inventé la première tablette ce qui compte c'est qui à déposé le brevet.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> popopop ! Qu'est ce tu nous wacontes là ?


 Le coup des photocopieurs interdits dans les greffes, c'était une blague hein. Certes, elle était nulle, mais ça, vous avez l'habitude. 




> Oh grand maitre, explique moi juste en quoi il est normal qu'apple puisse deposé un brevet sur un truc qu'ils n'ont pas inventé!!!!!!
> Apple n'a inventé ni le smartphone, ni la tablette, ni la pomme d'ailleurs.
> Ils auraient été les premiers sur ces crénaux, je veux bien, mais c'est loin d'être le cas. Là ils attaquent sur le disgn. OK. Mais sincèrement, qu'est ce qui peux bien ressembler le plus à une tablette qu'une tablette? 
> Apres, pour le galaxy S et un iphone 3gs, je suis d'accord, c'est quand mm un peu trop ressemblant, mais bon, les chinois font des clones d'itruc, voir d'apple store et j'entends pas apple la ramener tant que ça la dessus.....................
> Apres, pour l'histoire des pièces fournis par Apple, certes, ils peuvent fournir les preuves qu'ils veulent, mais bon, ça reste de mauvaise fois et ça décridibilise leurs plaintes.
> 
> Ca me rappele un ami médecin généraliste, qui a été accusé par une patiente d'attouchement, mais qui est retourné le voir 26 fois apres son dépot de plainte, alors que bon, elle avait largement le choix d'aller ailleurs, ce qui a , en plus d'autres trucs abracadabrantesque, faire dire au juge que c'etait une grosse mytho.................


Comme l'ont dit les autres canards, il appartient à Samsung d'attaquer la validité des brevets. Tant que ceux ci sont déposés, Apple a le droit d'agir pour protéger ses inventions.

Et je le répète parce que c'est important. Je ne dis pas que la justice c'est la foire aux pièces bidonnées, j'insiste, cela n'est pas une bonne stratégie parce que ça peut énerver le juge, et, lorsque votre adversaire découvre le pot aux roses, il gagne (comme dans mon exemple où j'avais pu prouver, assez facilement en raison des anachronismes, le trafficotage du contrat que communiquait l'adversaire), mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de bondir quand je lis, dans le cas de l'affaire Apple ou, à nouveau, c'est pas ce petit bidouillage de taille de tablettes qui va faire l'affaire, il faudrait limite envoyer steve jobs en prison.

----------


## SeanRon

> Le coup des photocopieurs interdits dans les greffes, c'était une blague hein. Certes, elle était nulle, mais ça, vous avez l'habitude.


Tu as bien fait de revenir sur ta déclaration, L'Union Internationale des Fabricants de Photocopieurs, dont Apple ne fait pas parti, préparait déjà sa plainte pour diffamation !
On ne rigole pas avec les photocopieurs, c'est déplacé et immoral, c'est une question d'éthique.

----------


## Drayke

[troll]En attendant, l'Ipad continue à sentir de la bouche.[/troll]

----------


## Ketham

J'aime pas Apple. Tout a été dit pour moi. A vous les studios.

----------


## Nasma

Donc si je déclare que "la femme du président de la république est une femme a barbe" et que cette dernière me pourchasse pour diffamation.

Et que j'arrive au procès avec une image photoshopé ou on la voie avec une vrai barbe de patriarche je ne risquerais que l'amende pour diffamation et non celle pour faux et usage de faux?

Sinon pour apple ce qui a été déposé en europe n'est pas un brevet mais un community design si je dis pas de connerie.

----------


## M0zArT

Moi ce que je me demande c'est : "Comment peut-on breveter un truc comme l'iPad" ? Je veux dire ça porte sur quels brevets exactement ? Non parce que à ce moment là Apple n'a plus qu'à attaquer tous les fabricants de PC portable qui essaye de copier le design du MacBook Air... Enfin.. Là j'ai un peu de mal à saisir sur quels brevets précis Apple peut se permettre d'attaquer Samsung... Je n'ai pas trop lu d'articles sur le sujet mais ça serait pas mal de résumer rapidement la liste des brevets en jeu et en quoi Samsung les a violés.

----------


## Oulidan

Merci, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir. Plus amoureux d'Apple, ça non.

----------


## Arkancrow

Il est bon de préciser qu'elle n'a pas été interdite à cause du design, cette partie de la plainte a été rejetée par le juge.
Elle a été interdite car elle viole 3 brevets d'Apple.
Dont le fameux, "je fais défiler les photos dans un album photo en faisant glisser mon doigt vers la droite ou la gauche".
Genre...

----------


## SeanRon

Je propose de motiver André Cassagnes, le français inventeur de l'écran magique, d'attaquer Apple pour violation de brevet, et d'interdire la vente d'Ipads en France.

Une tablette carrée moche presque tactile avec des dessins dessus, on a ça en France depuis 1959.

----------


## Anthandew

Les brevets ça sent mauvais des pieds dans leurs bouches. Aujourd'hui ça tombe sur Samsung, demain sur un autre. Vu la tonne de connerie que tous les constructeurs déposent journellement, ca sera chacun leur tour et bien fait pour leurs gueules.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Non et puis c'est pas comme si Samsung produisait le processeur, l'écran LCD, certains chipsets et la mémoire NAND de l'iPad 2 et de l'iPhone. Enfin, plus pour longtemps d'après les rumeurs.

----------


## Arachnyd

De toutes façons Samsung commence à attaquer Apple a son tour, parce que Samsung ils sont assez réglo pour éviter d'attaquer n'importe qui avec leurs brevets mais la je pense qu'apple commence a leur courir sur le haricot.

Pour rappel samsung possède le plus gros éventails de brevets au monde. A un point qu'aujourd'hui on ne peut construire des téléphones sans utiliser les brevets samsung.



http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...56572e395c.451

Personnellement c'est peut être mon fanboyisme Samsung qui fait ça (oui je suis amoureux de mon GS2) mais ça me ferait plaisir qu'ils apprennent a Apple les lois de la libre concurrence, quitte a devoir sortir les Patents pour ça.

Parce qu'un monde dominé par du apple partout, ça me ferait bien chier. ::|:

----------


## Nono

> Le coup des photocopieurs interdits dans les greffes, c'était une blague hein. Certes, elle était nulle, mais ça, vous avez l'habitude.


Ha mince, j'ai le syndrome kilfou. Je vais bouder avec lui.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Ben apres, pour moi, un brevet sur quelques choses, c'est quand tu inventes quelques choses de concret. Mais breveté un "je fais défiler les photos dans un album photo en faisant glisser mon doigt vers la droite ou la gauche", pour moi, c'est pas une invention ça.................. un peu comme il y a quelques années, ou on  avait droit a des depots de brevets sur le mot "windows" ou le double click.............., mais à l'époque, les juges avaient un peu de jugeote et renvoyait dans leur cabinets tout ces chieurs de déposeurs de brevets alakons.

----------


## GrandFather

Merci Ô Grand Maître de cet éclairage, tes billets sont toujours aussi intéressants à lire.  ::): 

Par contre, je partage la perplexité d'autres canards devant l'apparente impunité de ceux qui présentent des documents _ad hoc_ trafiqués pour faire valoir leur cause. Même s'il ne s'agit pas de faux au sens légal du terme, il s'agit quand même d'une tentative de manipulation du tribunal, et je comprends mal qu'il n'y ait rien dans le code (de procédure ?) pour dissuader de cela... Même pas un « outrage à magistrat » (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse de l'article 700 que tu cites dans ton anecdote) ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Donc si je déclare que "la femme du président de la république est une femme a barbe" et que cette dernière me pourchasse pour diffamation.
> 
> Et que j'arrive au procès avec une image photoshopé ou on la voie avec une vrai barbe de patriarche je ne risquerais que l'amende pour diffamation et non celle pour faux et usage de faux?


Voila. Tu vas perdre ton procès mais tu n'iras pas en taule. 




> Merci Ô Grand Maître de cet éclairage, tes billets sont toujours aussi intéressants à lire. 
> 
> Par contre, je partage la perplexité d'autres canards devant l'apparente impunité de ceux qui présentent des documents _ad hoc_ trafiqués pour faire valoir leur cause. Même s'il ne s'agit pas de faux au sens légal du terme, il s'agit quand même d'une tentative de manipulation du tribunal, et je comprends mal qu'il n'y ait rien dans le code (de procédure ?) pour dissuader de cela... Même pas un « outrage à magistrat » (à moins qu'il ne s'agisse de l'article 700 que tu cites dans ton anecdote) ?


Non. J'en ai des centaines des anedoctes comme cela, avec des pièces à soi même trafiquées, j'ai même eu des confrères qui ont communiqué des pages wikipedia modifiées dans le sens qui les intéressait juste une minute avant qu'ils n'impriment leur page. Et bien, si je me rends compte de cela et que je l'explique au magistrat, la pièce sera écartée mais on ne criera pas au faux et usage de faux. Le vrai problème, c'est de prouver que le faux a vraiment été fait sciemment pour altérer la vérité. 

Dans mon anecdote du contrat bidouillé car bourré d'anachronismes, je pourrais imaginer d'intenter une procédure parallèle de faux et usage de faux, cela serait envisageable parce que c'est vraiment grave de tricher sur un contrat, mais cela implique d'intenter une procédure parallèle, longue, et dans laquelle il faudra prouver que ce document était bien une altération de la vérité etc...Quel est l'intérêt au fond ? Ce que mon client veut c'est gagner son procès. Si je parviens à faire juger que le contrat est une pièce qui doit être écartée car bidouillée et que je gagne, mon client est content, il ne va pas vouloir payer une autre procédure contre l'adversaire en faux et usage de faux. 

Et puis le juge est mécontent de cette tentative de manipulation et du coup il va alourdir l'article 700 (en tous les cas, il va prononcer le maximum de ce que je demande), mais c'est tout. 

Quand à Apple, ce n'est pas un faux et usage de faux. Apple n'a pas modifié un contrat ou imité une signature ou qq chose dans le genre. Apple a redimensionné une photographie pour que le produit concurrent soit de la taille du sien. On ne va pas au pénal pour ça.

----------


## deathdigger

> Ben apres, pour moi, un brevet sur quelques choses, c'est quand tu inventes quelques choses de concret. Mais breveté un "je fais défiler les photos dans un album photo en faisant glisser mon doigt vers la droite ou la gauche", pour moi, c'est pas une invention ça.................. un peu comme il y a quelques années, ou on  avait droit a des depots de brevets sur le mot "windows" ou le double click.............., mais à l'époque, les juges avaient un peu de jugeote et renvoyait dans leur cabinets tout ces chieurs de déposeurs de brevets alakons.


Et c'est quoi quelque chose de concret ?
Pour l'album photo, ce sont les premiers à avoir fait ça sur téléphone, j'imagine même pas le nombre d'heures en brain-storming entre les dev, les ergonomes et les graphistes pour avoir décidé que c'était de cette manière qu'il fallait faire défiler les photos.

----------


## GrandFather

> Et bien, si je me rends compte de cela et que je l'explique au magistrat, la pièce sera écartée mais on ne criera pas au faux et usage de faux. Le vrai problème, c'est de prouver que le faux a vraiment été fait sciemment pour altérer la vérité.


C'est assez subtil, et un brin contradictoire de mon point de vue. La pièce est donc déclarée irrecevable, mais il n'y a pas de suite judiciaire puisque l'intention de tromper n'est pas prouvée. Par contre, ça a une influence directe sur l'issue du procès puisque le juge peut en conséquence alourdir la peine prononcée... La mention de ces pièces bidouillées peut-elle d'ailleurs figurer dans le jugement ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non ce n'est pas contradictoire du tout. La pièce est déclarée irrecevable et il faudrait une autre procédure parallèle pour en condamner la fabrication et l'utilisation  (à la condition de prouver la volonté de tromper et à la condition aussi que ce soit un vrai "faux" et pas le genre de montage photo d'Apple).

Ensuite, le juge n'alourdira pas la peine prononcée, il condamnera la partie perdante qui a utilisé une pièce bidouillée à ce qu'elle doit payer à la partie gagnante, sans plus. En revanche, il peut utiliser l'article 700 du code de procédure civile (qui indemnise le gagnant du coût du procès) parce qu'il est énervé de voir une telle mauvaise foi d'une des parties, mais c'est pas une obligation. Et c'est souvent juste une réaction humaine. Mais parfois les juges ne le font même pas. Et puis, que croyez-vous ? Il y a d'autres cas où la mauvaise foi d'une des parties est évidente et elle essaye de tromper la justice et ce, sans trafiquer des pièces.

Tiens une autre anecdote à ce sujet. Dans une affaire une des parties avait essayé de "tromper" le juge en disant qu'une lettre lui avait été adressée le 6 mars par sa maison mère américaine. Cette date me gênait considérablement. En plus cela paraissait impossible compte tenu des autres éléments de cette affaire. En y réfléchissant bien j'ai compris un truc tout con. L'adversaire utilisait à son avantage le système de datation américaine. Sur la lettre il était indiqué 6-3 suivie de l'année. Et ça, ça veut pas dire 6 mars mais bien 3 juin et ça, ça coïncidait temporellement avec les autres éléments de l'affaire que je communiquais.

Bon une fois que j'ai expliqué tout ça, le juge a compris que l'adversaire essayait de l'enfumer alors qu'il savait très bien qu'il avait reçu a lettre début juin et pas début mars et ça m'a aidé à gagner. Mais j'ai eu beau hurler à la mauvaise foi évidente, à la tricherie, je n'ai pas eu un article 700 fabuleux. 

Le mensonge et la présentation avantageuse d'une affaire par des pièces à soi même gentiment bricolée, comme le fait Apple, ne sont pas interdits. Lorsque c'est découvert, ça peut faire du grabuge, mais c'est tout.

Et dans toutes mes anecdotes, il faut comprendre que je me bas aussi avec beaucoup d'autres pièces. Je ne gagne pas parce que j'ai prouvé un mensonge adversaire. Je gagne parce que je prouve le bien fondé de mon client, conforté par le mensonge de l'adversaire.

Tiens, encore une autre anecdote moins flatteuse celle-là: j'avais un client qui me jurait n'avoir jamais reçu une lettre que l'adversaire disait lui avoir envoyé à une époque récente. C'était très important et j'ai bien insisté, et le client me jurait ne l'avoir pas reçue. J'ai donc conclu sur ce point, et là, plus d'une année après, paf, l'adversaire communique en justice l'accusé de réception signé des mains de mon client ! J'avais donc, à cause du client, menti à la justice effrontément. Ben j'ai ramé croyez moi mais ce "mensonge" n'a pas été puni.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Et c'est quoi quelque chose de concret ?
> Pour l'album photo, ce sont les premiers à avoir fait ça sur téléphone, j'imagine même pas le nombre d'heures en brain-storming entre les dev, les ergonomes et les graphistes pour avoir décidé que c'était de cette manière qu'il fallait faire défiler les photos.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ce n'est pas une invention a proprement parler. C'est de l'ergonomie, certes bien pensé, mais ça ne justifie en rien un brevet! Sur le mm principe, je ne comprends pas qu'on laisse certaines firmes breveter le vivant, car non, Monsanto, BASF etc n'ont ni inventé la patate ou le maïs, ou alors, l'eglise a bien caché son jeux ^^.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Tiens, encore une autre anecdote moins flatteuse celle-là: j'avais un client qui me jurait n'avoir jamais reçu une lettre que l'adversaire disait lui avoir envoyé à une époque récente. C'était très important et j'ai bien insisté, et le client me jurait ne l'avoir pas reçue. J'ai donc conclu sur ce point, et là, plus d'une année après, paf, l'adversaire communique en justice l'accusé de réception signé des mains de mon client ! J'avais donc, à cause du client, menti à la justice effrontément. Ben j'ai ramé croyez moi mais ce "mensonge" n'a pas été puni.


D'un autre côté, c'est à l'adversaire de prouver ses dires dans ce cas-là, non ? En l'absence de l'accusé de réception, ton client peut dire qu'il n'a pas reçu le courrier, ce n'est pas à toi de vérifier la non-existence d'une preuve qui n'est pas censée exister ou me trompe-je ?

@Deathdigger

Es-tu au moins certain que c'est bien Apple qui a créé le concept de la galerie photo qui se parcourt en glissant le doigt d'un côté ou l'autre de l'écran ?
Je ne prétends pas le contraire, mais ce genre de boîte à la fâcheuse tendance à prétendre avoir inventé la roue et bourrer le mou des consommateurs à grands coups de slogan (de toilette) du genre "Ceci est une révolution" (genre multithreading des iPhones et autres pipeauteries du genre).

----------


## Marnus

De toute manière, lorsque l'on arrive a breveter des idée et des concepts, c'est que -de mon point de vue- le système est mauvais à la base.
Je ne sais plus ou j'avais lu ça, mais je crois qu'une personne a breveté le concept de la communication directe entre le cerveau humain et une machine, sans fil.
Breveter des gestes à faire pour la navigation, non mais quoi...

Bon, je l'avoue, je n'aime pas Apple (et je l'aime encore moins à chaque procès débile).
Cette firme donne l'impression d'être morte de trouille dès que la concurrence commence à se réveiller, et à d'attaquer à tout va.
Elle qui dit encourager l'innovation, mon c**... J'aimerais déjà qu'ils comprennent le principe de libre concurrence.

Ce qui me ferait VRAIMENT marrer c'est qu'une entreprise quelconque (grosse, petite, Samsung, etc..) arrivent, via procès, à faire interdire de vente l'iPad et/ou l'iPhone. Franchement, ça serait juste superbe.

Le pire c'est qu'avec cette méthode de voyou, ils arrivent à leurs fin: HTC a annoncé être à la recherche de leur propre OS pour (entre autre) éviter les attaques d'Apple liés à Android.

Et qui trinque au final? Encore et toujours le consommateur  ::|:

----------


## zabuza

En meme temps, si Apple attaque autant Samsung c'est aussi Quelque part la preuve subjective que la,pomme commence à craindre clairement le coréen. Car selon moi, ce n'est pas nouveau, j'ai toujours eunla sensation que c'était lecas tant dans le design que dans l'interface utilisateur.

----------


## deathscythe0666

> Et qui trinque au final? Encore et toujours le consommateur


C'est surtout ça qui me fait grincer des dents ... Apple voudrait en gros être la seule boîte autorisée à vendre des tablettes et des smartphones dans le monde.

Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui n'adhère par du tout aux restrictions démentes présentes sur les iPhones (non, je veux pas avoir à cracker le matos que j'achète pour pouvoir l'utiliser correctement), Samsung propose des produits intéressants et tout à fait compétitifs; le fait d'interdire leur vente est tout simplement extrêmement gênant de mon point de vue et je suppose que je suis loin d'être seul dans ce cas.

----------


## Super Cookies

Je ne vois pas où est le problème pour Apple. Ils ont simplement montré deux photos sous l'angle qui leur convenait le mieux. Présenter 2 photos avec des échelles différentes sur une même page n'a rien de répréhensible.

----------


## Grosnours

La guerre des brevets est générale, elle est même devenue un business pour certaines boites spécialisées dans le rachat à bas prix de brevets de compagnies en faillite.
C'est un peu une sorte de guerre froide, chacun détenant le pouvoir de détruire l'autre plusieurs fois vu le nombre de brevets qu'il viole.
Le réchauffement de cette guerre froide peut annoncer des choses intéressantes, intéressantes dans un sens plutôt apocalyptique du mot...  ::P: 
Un bon article à ce sujet :
http://blog.yafla.com/A_Curse_of_One...tual_Ventures/

----------


## Maalak

> Tiens, encore une autre anecdote moins flatteuse celle-là: j'avais un client qui me jurait n'avoir jamais reçu une lettre que l'adversaire disait lui avoir envoyé à une époque récente. C'était très important et j'ai bien insisté, et le client me jurait ne l'avoir pas reçue. J'ai donc conclu sur ce point, et là, plus d'une année après, paf, l'adversaire communique en justice l'accusé de réception signé des mains de mon client ! J'avais donc, à cause du client, menti à la justice effrontément. Ben j'ai ramé croyez moi mais ce "mensonge" n'a pas été puni.


Je suis toujours sceptique sur ces histoires de réception de courrier. Qu'est-ce qui prouve qu'il y avait bien le courrier en question dans l'enveloppe avec cet accusé-réception ?  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

Rien du tout. Une de mes anciennes boites faisait ça. Courrier vide > prud'hommes en attendant bien comme quoi tu étais pas venu aux entretiens de licenciement tout ça blabla.

----------


## kaldanm

> Rien du tout. Une de mes anciennes boites faisait ça. Courrier vide > prud'hommes en attendant bien comme quoi tu étais pas venu aux entretiens de licenciement tout ça blabla.


Sauf que de recevoir une enveloppe vide sous recommandé de son entreprise, et de ne rien faire derrière, c'est un peu tendre le bâton pour se faire battre.

----------


## JiiiBiii

> Je ne vois pas où est le problème pour Apple. Ils ont simplement montré deux photos sous l'angle qui leur convenait le mieux. Présenter 2 photos avec des échelles différentes sur une même page n'a rien de répréhensible.


Je suis assez d'accord avec Super Cookies sur ce point, à moins qu'Apple ai présenté ça comme shéma technique avec une grosse mention "A l'échelle" en dessous, c'est même pas un "bidouillage", c'est juste deux photos l'une à coté de l'autre, pas à la même échelle mais du coup qui présente deux produits semblant par pure "coïncidance" être de la même taille, alors biensur, ça les arranges, ça peut apporter plus de crédibilité à leurs arguments et points de vu, mais sans aller à des photos, c'est toujours ce qu'on fait dans un débat, et donc, j'imagine, dans un procès : essayer de montrer les choses de notre point de vu et de pousser les autres à être d'accord avec nous.

J'peux vraiment pas blairer Apple et surtout pas leur produits les plus récents (qui servent à rien et coutent une fortune, ou en tout cas, toujours beaucoup plus cher que l'équivalent pas flanqué d'une pomme) mais là vraiment, en soit, ça ne me choque pas. 

Pour ce qui est de la violation ou non de breuvets, ou encore de la légitimité qu'avait Apple de déposer de tels brevets, comme l'a dit notre grand maître à tous, ce n'est pas la question.

----------


## Vuzi

> Je suis assez d'accord avec Super Cookies sur ce point, à moins qu'Apple ai présenté ça comme shéma technique avec une grosse mention "A l'échelle" en dessous, c'est même pas un "bidouillage", c'est juste deux photos l'une à coté de l'autre, pas à la même échelle mais du coup qui présente deux produits semblant par pure "coïncidance" être de la même taille, alors biensur, ça les arranges, ça peut apporter plus de crédibilité à leurs arguments et points de vu, mais sans aller à des photos, c'est toujours ce qu'on fait dans un débat, et donc, j'imagine, dans un procès : essayer de montrer les choses de notre point de vu et de pousser les autres à être d'accord avec nous.


Les deux tablettes n'ont pas le même ratio d'écran, donc ce n'est même pas une mise à l’échelle, mais une modification délibérée de l'image, et ça c'est plus douteux.


De toute façon la guerre des brevets lancé par Apple n'est que le signe qu'ils commencent à stagner (Que ce soit niveau "révolutions" ou produits). Y'a qu'a voir les derniers chiffres français, ou Android prend la seconde place et relègue Apple en troisième. Sans compter les Windows Phone à 5/6% qui bouffent aussi des pourcents. 

Alors du coup attaquer Samsung c'est un moyen comme un autre de gêner le concurrent. Sauf qu'a force ça donne une image de salop ça joue pas en leur faveur, et que le fait d'interdire quelque chose le rend encore plus populaire. 'fin bref.

----------


## JiiiBiii

Ah désolé, je n'avais même pas vu la photo incriminé, c'était juste une réaction à l'article et ce que j'en avais compris. Pour dire que perso, je conçois que ce ne soit pas punissable par la loi. 
Après pour la marque Apple en elle même, et ses pratiques, payer 3 fois plus cher pour la même chose j'ai toujours trouvé ça con perso.

----------


## Frypolar

> Sauf que de recevoir une enveloppe vide sous recommandé de son entreprise, et de ne rien faire derrière, c'est un peu tendre le bâton pour se faire battre.


Comment prouver qu'elle était vide ? Et dans l'autre sens comment prouver que le courrier que tu as envoyé contient bien ce que tu prétends y avoir mis ?


Ah, pour le coup des images qu'on fait défiler de gauche à droite ou inversement, ça existe depuis des années sous différents OS ne serait-ce que la visionneuse d'images de Windows. Apple n'invente rien. Copier, faire un pas de plus que quelqu'un d'autre dans une direction, ça oui, mais pas inventer.

----------


## Jolaventur

> En attendant on attend toujours que le juge allemand nous explique quels sont les autres design possible pour une tablette qui ne seront pas rectangulaires, plats et fins.
> 
> Non parce que c'est bien gentil mais bon, je ne veux pas de tablette boule (une boulette ?) moi !
> 
> :troll:


Une boulepad!
Ou une Iboule_magic

----------


## Didinouchka

> Comment prouver qu'elle était vide ? Et dans l'autre sens comment prouver que le courrier que tu as envoyé contient bien ce que tu prétends y avoir mis ?


On m'avait conseillé, mais je ne sais pas si ça a une quelconque valeur, d'utiliser le service en ligne d'envoi avec accusé de réception de la poste où ils t'impriment eux même le courrier. Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) qu'on garde le contenu du courrier avec l'accusé réception.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Le coup de l'accusé réception vide, c'est quand même foireux et à la limite de la légende urbaine. Si c'était vrai, vous imaginez bien que le gars qui le reçoit va s'en plaindre. 

Si je suis salarié et que je reçois une enveloppe LRAR vide, j'écris tout de suite à mon employeur, en LRAR, en mentionnant que son enveloppe était vide. Si je n'ai pas cette réaction, c'est qu'elle n'était pas vide (ou alors je suis fou de laisser passer un truc pareil).

En plus quel est l'intérêt ? Envoyer un LRAR c'est pour ce faire une preuve, c'est utile à celui qui l'envoie, pas à celui qui le reçoit ! C'est pour prouver qu'on a bien dit quelque chose à quelqu'un. Alors envoyer un LRAR vide n'a aucun sens.

Non en revanche c'est l'inverse qui pourrait se passer: imaginez que vous receviez un vrai courrier LRAR qui vous est envoyé à la corde raide d'un délai. Vous laissez passer le délai puis vous répondez à votre tour en LRAR que l'enveloppe était vide. Là ça met la pagaille. Mais ce n'est pas très intelligent non plus et je ne pense pas qu'un juge accepterait une telle défense. Parce que bon, à nouveau, qui enverrait une enveloppe vide ? ça n'a aucun sens, puisque c'est l'envoyeur qui a intérêt à ce que l'enveloppe contienne le message qu'il veut délivrer au destinataire dans le cadre d'un délai. Et comme il faut pouvoir prouver ce que l'on dit, si l'on soutient que l'enveloppe était vide, il faudrait pouvoir le prouver. Or, c'est impossible à prouver. Par conséquent, je ne pense pas que ce serait un argument vraiment recevable par un tribunal. 

Vous voyez, dans les deux sens, cette histoire de LRAR vide est un mythe. En tous les cas, depuis que je bosse, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un faire ça.

----------


## SeanRon

> Le coup de l'accusé réception vide, c'est quand même foireux et à la limite de la légende urbaine. Si c'était vrai, vous imaginez bien que le gars qui le reçoit va s'en plaindre. 
> 
> Si je suis salarié et que je reçois une enveloppe LRAR vide, j'écris tout de suite à mon employeur, en LRAR, en mentionnant que son enveloppe était vide. Si je n'ai pas cette réaction, c'est qu'elle n'était pas vide (ou alors je suis fou de laisser passer un truc pareil).
> 
> En plus quel est l'intérêt ? Envoyer un LRAR c'est pour ce faire une preuve, c'est utile à celui qui l'envoie, pas à celui qui le reçoit ! C'est pour prouver qu'on a bien dit quelque chose à quelqu'un. Alors envoyer un LRAR vide n'a aucun sens.
> 
> Non en revanche c'est l'inverse qui pourrait se passer: imaginez que vous receviez un vrai courrier LRAR qui vous est envoyé à la corde raide d'un délai. Vous laissez passer le délai puis vous répondez à votre tour en LRAR que l'enveloppe était vide. Là ça met la pagaille. Mais ce n'est pas très intelligent non plus et je ne pense pas qu'un juge accepterait une telle défense. Parce que bon, à nouveau, qui enverrait une enveloppe vide ? ça n'a aucun sens, puisque c'est l'envoyeur qui a intérêt à ce que l'enveloppe contienne le message qu'il veut délivrer au destinataire dans le cadre d'un délai. Et comme il faut pouvoir prouver ce que l'on dit, si l'on soutient que l'enveloppe était vide, il faudrait pouvoir le prouver. Or, c'est impossible à prouver. Par conséquent, je ne pense pas que ce serait un argument vraiment recevable par un tribunal. 
> 
> Vous voyez, dans les deux sens, cette histoire de LRAR vide est un mythe. En tous les cas, depuis que je bosse, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un faire ça.


Si elle contient de l'anthrax, elle n'est pas vide.  ::lol:: 

Plus sérieusement, merci pour ces précisions. Je pense qu'on s'est tous posé la question sur ce cas de figure boiteux.

----------


## Pimûsu

Mais cette décision du juge allemand, elle est visible quelque part ? je ne l'ai pas trouvée  ::(:  J'ai cherché juste un peu cela dit, je ne tombe que sur des articles qui la commente sans jamais la citer.

----------


## balinbalan

J'ai trouvé le communiqué du tribunal mais pas la décision complète.

J'imagine qu'ils vont se pourvoir en cassation si c'est possible.

----------


## Baal-84

Iphone, iphone ... c'est pas ce PDA/téléphone noir laqué avec une pomme dessus dont tout le monde croit que ça a été la nouveauté du siècle ?

----------


## Super Cookies

@Vuzi: même si le ratio a été modifié, à la place d'Apple j'expliquerai que c'est pour mettre en avant les similitudes du design. Changer une taille ne permet pas de passer outre un brevet.

----------


## Eprefall



----------


## Zohan

Je ne comprends pas comment ils peuvent faire condamner la Galaxy Tab (qui ressemble pas tant que ça à l'Ipad) et laisser Android tranquille... L'interface ressemble quand même violemment à iOS. Après dans le fonctionnement je conviens que ça n'a rien à voir mais quand même.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> http://www.bonkersworld.net/images//...milarities.png


Magnifique!

----------


## Edrin

> […]ce qui a fait tiquer Apple, c'est surtout l'OS.


Je pense que ce qui a fait tiquer Apple, c’est une possible baisse de ses ventes, et l’opportunité de l’éviter par un procès. Du coup, il a aussi pu profiter de l’effet positif sur ce type de produit par la publicité de Samsung.



> Je propose de motiver André Cassagnes, le français inventeur de l'écran magique, d'attaquer Apple pour violation de brevet, et d'interdire la vente d'Ipads en France.
> 
> Une tablette carrée moche presque tactile avec des dessins dessus, on a ça en France depuis 1959.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9be519b...996d7ad0a6.jpg


Et même si la photo présentée comme preuve est un faux (car on ne peut pas réaliser ce dessin avec un télécran, un trait ne reliant pas le soleil à la maison).  ::P: 
Quand j’étais gamin, ce détail m’avait dégoûté de l’objet.





> j'imagine même pas le nombre d'heures en brain-storming entre les dev, les ergonomes et les graphistes pour avoir décidé que c'était de cette manière qu'il fallait faire défiler les photos.


Moi, j’imagine très bien : à peu près 0. Tout au plus cinq minutes s’ils s’étaient tous cuités grave la veille. Le truc « dur », c’était de penser à y réfléchir avant de l’implémenter. Et malheureusement, cette simple sagesse est tellement méprisée par les industriels, tant qu’on fait du fric, que quand quelqu’un s’y essaye il a vite fait de faire de belles découvertes.
Maintenant, interdire aux autres de pouvoir évoluer sur des choses pareilles est juste… injuste. Au mieux c’est anticoncurrentiel.
PS : C’est moi ou les espaces insécables (non fines) sont systématiquement remplacés par un tiret dans le forum ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne comprends pas comment ils peuvent faire condamner la Galaxy Tab (qui ressemble pas tant que ça à l'Ipad) et laisser Android tranquille... L'interface ressemble quand même violemment à iOS. Après dans le fonctionnement je conviens que ça n'a rien à voir mais quand même.


Attaquer Android revient à attaquer directement Google. Ce serait un poil risqué.




> Et même si la photo présentée comme preuve est un faux (car on ne peut pas réaliser ce dessin avec un télécran, un trait ne reliant pas le soleil à la maison). 
> Quand j’étais gamin, ce détail m’avait dégoûté de l’objet.


Sur le mien j'avais un bouton sur lequel appuyer pour pouvoir déplacer le pointeur de façon invisible.

----------


## Zohan

> Attaquer Android revient à attaquer directement Google. Ce serait un poil risqué.


Enfin Samsung c'est pas des enfants de coeur non plus...

Ils emploient presque 300 000 personnes.

Et ils ont une équipe de rugby à 15. Quand même.

----------


## Jconnor

> Je propose de motiver André Cassagnes, le français inventeur de l'écran magique, d'attaquer Apple pour violation de brevet, et d'interdire la vente d'Ipads en France.
> 
> Une tablette carrée moche presque tactile avec des dessins dessus, on a ça en France depuis 1959.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9be519b...996d7ad0a6.jpg


Cette photo est manifestement un faux.
Il est impossible de dessiner le soleil séparé comme ça de la maison, il y a forcément un trait qui relie les deux. Je m'adresse aux connaisseurs !  ::P: 

EDIT: ah, d'autres l'ont remarqué avant moi  ::):  je suis pas le seul vieux ici  ::):

----------


## Jconnor

Exclusif : le futur des tablettes dévoilé !  :B): 

ipad.jpg

----------


## Teto

:nostalgie:  ::cry::

----------

